# Ladies...need your help



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm 30 days into being given the whole ILYBNILYW speech by my wife. She is having an EA with the other person. Blah blah. My question is my wife always said she was attracted to guys with facial hair (I've had a goatee the whole time, because I have a baby face without it).

I've not dated in over 11 years. I'm no where near that now, not for a year or two.

But do ladies like guys with facial hair?


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Depends on the guy. But I can tell you what I wouldnt like. A guy who tries to be what I want and doesnt know how to be who he wants. IMO the only relevant question is, Do you like the beard?


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

I've always loved my goatee, makes me look more handsome I think. I've always wanted to try to go for the fu manchu look, I might try that now since I don't have anyone telling me otherwise. I just hope my daughter likes it


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

There ya go then. Do what makes you feel confident and good about yourself. If you feel confident and good about yourself you will attract a healthy women. There arent too many of them out there so be patient


----------



## pier1girl (Jan 11, 2012)

I see it both ways ... stubble looks great, but I hate kissing my husband when he's got some scruff. There's something about the feeling of it rubbing against my smooth face that irritates it and it bothers me to no end.

But like I said, looking at it, very handsome


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Here's your typical answer ... it depends. 

On some guys it looks really good, on some not so good.

When my H has had a beard or more scruffy facial hair, though, I will confess that it didn't actually feel very good even though it didn't look bad.

There was another thread I remember from this summer asking this same question. I was finally able to find it:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies-lounge/26653-question-ladies-beards.html


----------



## 30Mom (Jan 21, 2012)

My husband has facial hair and I don't mind. Can't tell the difference. I like the feel of it when he kisses different parts of my body. That's just my opinion.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

If the facial hair is nicely trimmed, yes I like it. Mostly it's the guy I go for. Guys come with and without facial hair. :smthumbup:


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

No, I love the way my husband looks. Clean shaved.

I love to kiss him and if he hasn't shaved in a while, it hurts my face. My husband is sexy as heck!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

I like the way I look with the goatee, however I feel like changing things up for a bit for me. I'm thinking of going with the handlebar goatee look, something that is different.


----------



## sixty-eight (Oct 2, 2015)

my husband has a beard, and i love it.

confidence goes a long way towards pulling any look off.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I think it looks better on men with a soft jawline. My hb has a sharp jawline so he looks good without it, but it can help guys with a soft jawline look a little more masculine. Just my opinion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cleigh (Dec 5, 2013)

In my opinion, beards make any guy look hotter. My partner is the same as you and has a baby fave when clean shaven, but with a beard he just looks so.... manly.... I guess. It's just hair though so it's not a huge hang up for me but I so love men with hair.


----------

